# Cryptocoryne ciliata var. ciliata



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

_Cryptocoryne ciliata_ is the most common species of Cryptocoryne which can be found from western India to eastern New Guinea. There are two varities of this species in Borneo; _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var. _ciliata _and _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var. _latifolia_. The first one is more common than the second one.

Below are some pictures taken in the habitat of _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var._ ciliata_:

Pix 1










Pix 2










Pix 3: The habitat










Pix 4: _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var._ ciliata_ has the long creeping runners:










Pix 5: The runners


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 6: The leaves & the spathe










Pix 7: close-up shot










Pix 8: The margin of the limb has short & red coloured cilia










Pix 9: Close-up of the limb










Pix 10: the back of the limb


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Pix 11: Looks like a perfect habitat for Crypt., but I can't find _Crypt. ciliata _in this shady mangrove & _Nypa_ forest.










Pix 12: _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var. _latifolia_ has broader leaves when compared it to var. _ciliata_. (cultivated specimens)










Pix 13:Unlike _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var. _ciliata_ , this variety of _Cryptocoryne ciliata _var. _latifolia_ does not form runner but it has many short & lateral shoots. This shoot is easily breaking off from parent plant:


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Can't see the pics.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Works fine here. Trying clearing your cache and reloading.

Great pics and documentation as usual, Mike. Thanks for sharing these. Hopefully I can make it to your neck of the woods sometime this year.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Now I see them. Great pics Mike! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for viewing, Ibn & bert.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Mike whats the locality data on this place, roughly?

Great shots as always.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Mike whats the locality data on this place, roughly?
> 
> Great shots as always.


brackish river bank.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Haha, yeah I figured that, but what locality do we call this plant and biotope for reference?

When the killi guys do an expidition from Europe to say, Africa or South America then use their initials, the year and a code location.

Like, RB99 KM17 - which is interpreted as Roger Brosseau's expidition of 1999, Kilometer 17 of that treck.

I can undestand you dont want to give away the exact location because it might get raped and thats a shame. While it would be nice to have GPS coordinates stored with all the other data about these plants, I can understand the need to keep it secret too. And that makes sense to me.

Now when the killi guys make up a code name for their expidiotns its because they go once a year. You who go every weekend it seems like would find this impractical.

But it does seem like we are getting more "named locations" now with Crypts and we're starting to get snobby about plants from unknown locations - and thats a good thing too - one thing we noticed in the killi works when we started paying more attention to this a couple of decades ago is sometimes those weird locations of a certain species turn out to be a different species. So keeping track of named locations is pretty important. But then so is protecting the plants in the wild.

So, gimme a name I can call these things in this place so add to the body of work on these plants, but it doesn't have to be too specific


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Haven't heard from you JM for a long time. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

rs79 said:


> Haha, yeah I figured that, but what locality do we call this plant and biotope for reference?
> 
> When the killi guys do an expidition from Europe to say, Africa or South America then use their initials, the year and a code location.
> 
> ...


Sarawak river near my home. I don't record the location, just a few minutes drive from my home only, and it can be found at that river abundantly.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

gravy9 said:


> Haven't heard from you JM for a long time. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


Thanks Ravi. I'm visiting this forum once or twice in a month...


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Ok, what's the closest city google maps shows to there? Kuching? Cebu? Meradong, Betong? Gimme a clue Mick


----------



## muckagee (Jan 24, 2009)

love seeing plants in there natural habitat and grate photos


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

muckagee said:


> love seeing plants in there natural habitat and grate photos


Thanks for viewing.


----------

